# Need a little help with ID



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Iknow he's pretty small for a GREAT ID but ive had him since april 1st he was about 3/4 of an inch then grown to a little over 3 inches now. He has some slight baring and a high back not sure what he is but i love this little guy !


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Leading toward to *Serra. Rhomb or Serra. Compressus*


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

compressus


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Eigenmanni Piranha


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Eigenmanni Piranha


COuld be but the tail fin colors throw it off I looked on OPEEFE and there photo's show zero black terminal band at the end. But the fish pictures seemt be much older and some of the juvi spots aren't showing anymore. Anyone have any pics of ther young eigenmanni's


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

dont have any pics but looks just like my little eigmanni piranha


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Is there any chance you could get some pics of him to compare? Has he ever been ID'd before?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Whered you buy him off of?

If its a sponsor then im sure what thye sold it as is what it is.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

No there not from a sponsor i got 11 of these little guys not all the same he's the most unique one!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Cute little bugger. Could be an altuvie. The barring does go below the lateral line. imo it is best to grow him out a couple years and then revisit.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Cute little bugger. Could be an altuvie. The barring does go below the lateral line. imo it is best to grow him out a couple years and then revisit.


I kind of figured that he needs to be grown out some more ill post back once he gets to nicer size thanks for the help guys!


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

UPDATED PICTURES! yesterday


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

rocker said:


> Whered you buy him off of?
> 
> If its a sponsor then im sure what thye sold it as is what it is.


i disagree on you with this statement...imo they were about 1" when he purchased them, they can be anything.

ei. you can buy a 1" rhom shipped from peru and purchase it from one of our sponsors, you grow it out then you start to notice it starts to look like an S. sanchezi. 1" serras are hard to identify at juvenile stages(majority of the time).

but anyways whats the location?


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Venezuela Is where he was imported from!


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Any suggestions you guys still think he's compressus?
He's having some red colors coming. Hard to see in the pictures but in person he's got a redish glimor to him.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

ı think it is altuvei. İt isn't eigen because it has got black line on the end of the tail.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

can't be altivue because there is spottign below the lateral line and some oddball spotting over his body whats with the black line on his anal fin? hmmm havn't seen that on any other serra. Also what is with his red coloration coming in thru out his entire body.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If the fish was collected from Venezuela (as a fact), then it is S. altuvei. S. altivei has sparse spots/bar pattern on the belly region. S. compressus is much more intense on that feature.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Wow I had no idea the spots/bar are visiable on the belly region i thought they rarely had any spots/bar below the lateral thanks for the good info ill keep updating pictures of this guy every month or so!


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Maybe this will help with ID


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

NEW PIC


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

It certainly is a nice looking fish lol


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i think it's a black!


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Captive Herps said:


> i think it's a black!


a rhom with baring? ? ?


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

no idea what he is but he is lovely looking


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Updated pics again from nov 7


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

i wanna say maybe even a manny either way its a nice fish


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Compressus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

If the fish was collected Venezuela, S. altuvei.


----------

